# Hello there...



## entersoundman (Sep 5, 2007)

...Hi! I received an email from a colleague, with the link the to the site as the message. The email was titled "More fun than you can possibly imagine".

Upon browsing this site i've realised that his statement was pretty much accurate! This forum will save me a lot of time and arguing!


Yours in forum-ing,

Tom


----------



## Chaos is Born (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! 

To spare you some time in numerous posts, please let us know your standing on Pirates, Ninjas and the Metric system.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 5, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Australia in general, fixed beam vs zoom, ADJ vs ETC(Gaff might be going all ADJ after the bidding process on his new theater, better get those specs right!), etc... (that is etceteras... not ETC)



WHAT THE!?!?! 

First off Hi. 

Secondly, Charc I may have no idea what I'm doing with these specs... but I think I can figure out how to not get stuck with all ADJ gear. Holy CRAP... what a nightmare that would be. Actually I've done enough convincing to get the permission of our purchasing department to specify that my ERS and PAR instruments must use HPL lamps. Jackpot!! 

Anyway, Soundman , welcome to the Booth. We aren't always this insane... just most of the time. We are very nosy people and love to know about what you do and where you do it. If you've got a website please post it. If you've got a business this thread is your one free shot to shamelessly promote yourself. Enjoy the Booth and beware of the Aussies (they seem nice at first but in the end they are a bunch of criminals sent off for the better of society, plus they use the metric system)... Uh Oh... your in the UK... guess I don't need to explain the criminal thing to you but you may be a metric sympathizer.


----------



## Van (Sep 5, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> .................................. metric sympathizer.


 
Metric Synthesizer? Didn't Moog make one of those in the early 70's? Then he realised, ten notes to the octave just didn't sound right.


Welcome aboard! Hope you have fun and post a lot.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 5, 2007)

Van said:


> Metric Synthesizer? Didn't Moog make one of those in the early 70's? Then he realised, ten notes to the octave just didn't sound right.
> Welcome aboard! Hope you have fun and post a lot.



Van's on a roll... You must have had a good pirate weekend.


----------



## Van (Sep 6, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Van's on a roll... You must have had a good pirate weekend.


 
Weekend ? I worked all Labor Day Weekend. I'm opening House and Garden on Saturday ! 
Weekend ! I laugh at your weekend, I fart in it's general direction, I blow my nose at it. Your weekend is a simple minded wiper of other peoples botoms. Weekend ? We don't need no stinkin' weekend.......... Shall I continue ?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 6, 2007)

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!!

Isn't this the set that has to rain a lot? How is that working out?


----------



## Van (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to admit to being both disapointed and releived. The director made a decision very early in the process, to make the rain cue a lighting thing. we're doing it with a couple of SFX loops, with a rain pattern in them. I don't remember wht type, but really don't like the look of it. I would rather be pulling my hair out 'cause the rain still isn't working right than to be disapointed in the lighting effect. you know ?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 6, 2007)

Van said:


> I have to admit to being both disapointed and releived. The director made a decision very early in the process, to make the rain cue a lighting thing. we're doing it with a couple of SFX loops, with a rain pattern in them. I don't remember wht type, but really don't like the look of it. I would rather be pulling my hair out 'cause the rain still isn't working right than to be disapointed in the lighting effect. you know ?



There is something VERY cool about real rain... it's also a pain in the butt. It's probably better this way, but there's also a whole lot less personal satisfaction when it works.


----------



## Logos (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi soundman. Are you a freelancer or based at a theatre or other venue in Cambridge. 
Ignore these yanks, metric rules the world, and all is well in God's own country the Commonwealth of Australia.
What been happening guys I've been in production week and almost totally incommunicado.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Sep 7, 2007)

Logos said:


> Hi soundman. Are you a freelancer or based at a theatre or other venue in Cambridge.
> Ignore these yanks, metric rules the world, and all is well in God's own country the Commonwealth of Australia.
> What been happening guys I've been in production week and almost totally incommunicado.



The place that came from housing the convicts of Europe are using the system that probably put them there in the first place...

But really, there are different uses for each system that works better for different applications… I will personally say that when it comes to working in liquids and needing small amounts of liquids (like those used in developing film) it is very nice to be able to measure accurate 7.4ml rather than trying to measure something like .04oz or something like that.

http://bash.org/?262417


----------



## Jervas (Sep 7, 2007)

Van said:


> ..................... ten notes to the octave just didn't sound right.


Welcome Soundman - I am, much to my pride, one of the God's own country (thanks Logos) Aussies. I formally invite you to join the Metric minority here in the Booth. (the only place it is a minority by the way) 
and anyway.... isn't there something strange about someone who has twelve digits? I'm have TEN personally ;-)
In all seriousness though I'm new here too and have found the Booth a very cool thing- enjoy!.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2007)

Jervas said:


> In all seriousness though I'm new here too and have found the Booth a very cool thing- enjoy!.



Sorry Jervas, but I'm not buying it. I still think Logos or Hughesie just made you up to expand the number of metricheads in the booth. Now I've got to wonder if Soundman's also another one of your contrived members. Along with the usual questions about Pirates and Ninjas, we may have to ask that everyone submit to a Metric Resistance ISP trace just to be sure the new members aren't all logging in from the same house in Adelaide. 


Hey Van, knowing your love for the Patriot Act, you can be in charge of the background checks.


----------



## Van (Sep 7, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> .....................................
> 
> Hey Van, knowing your love for the Patriot Act, you can be in charge of the background checks.


 
Oh Sure put me in charge of security.... I trust everybody.


----------

